# strangers advice or family advice????



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi all just wanted to know what people thought about the following question:

Do you find that when seeking advice from family or friends they just tell what you should do rather than give you options??? 

Thoughts????


----------



## Cherry (Sep 23, 2009)

I find that seeking the advice of immediate family is not wise, for me anyway. They can't look at things objectively. Or they have too much emotional involvement to offer logical advice. i.e. advice concerning a grandchild. That's what I've experienced with my family anyway, but I guess it depends on your family.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

Then you just say, "Thanks, I'll consider that." Period.


----------



## s.k (Feb 27, 2010)

Ive always found that speaking to family they always say what you want to hear they dont give options. Ive spoke to a few people about their problems (friends mainly) and they always tell me that they found it more comfortable talking to then to their own family. Which was nice to know but i just wondered what others preferred.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I only seek advice from certain friends and family members... the ones who I know will not only tell me what I want to hear.

Other than that I go to those who are experts in the field... like couselors, lawyers, etc.

I also do a lot of research, reading on the internet to get more info... but being careful which sites I bother with.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

I agree with all of the above.

Family is rarely objective, and usually offers advice that will help further their personal agendas, albeit not on purpose.


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Trusted friends, yes.

Family, no, hell no, no way, uh unh, forget it.

Family is always best when they visit, then go away. I'd never think about discussing my personal stuff with them.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My friends listen but never give advice unless I ask.

I'm the same way with them. 

I don't tell my family anything. Well, except my sisters, but they are my friends


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome back, you crazy rebel, you.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Mistys dad said:


> Welcome back, you crazy rebel, you.


Hey, thanks 

To the OP...I do NOT talk to my mom about anything because she remembers everything and holds grudges even when I'm "over it".


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

s.k said:


> Do you find that when seeking advice from family or friends they just tell what you should do rather than give you options???
> 
> Thoughts????


 People generally speak out of their own personal experiences which means a narrower view than the more select few who set their mind to creatively listing & analying various options-that for them -they would not choose. 

As you get to know people, by observing their lives & families, you may be more apt to seek out the wiser for such advice , if you want to talk to someone. 

I enjoy asking people thier opionions -even If I might not agree, I still like hearing them, it just helps you get to know people better. 

If I feel like a family member or a friend is trying to tell me "what to do", I really don't get offended by this, but I explain to them why that wouldn't work for me, or give other ideas that I feel would.


----------



## anon11 (Dec 11, 2012)

s.k said:


> Hi all just wanted to know what people thought about the following question:
> 
> Do you find that when seeking advice from family or friends they just tell what you should do rather than give you options???
> 
> Thoughts????


i normally seek advice from friends that have knowledge of whatever situation i may be going through or a close family member that came advise me constructivly and objectively. most people get caught up in hearing what they want to hear from people to make them feel better. i have also found that advice from family or friends that tends to be pickingly negative, i stray away from.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't want my family knowing my business(unless its hubby), so I'd ask strangers advice(online) for personal reasons.


----------

